# 98 headlight blacked out?



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

i saw a pic from a 98 blue 200sx with blacked out OEM ehadlight. PLease post it if you have it! or any others 98 headlight(99sentra) with black housing


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/b14.html


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

do you see 98 style headhlight? no, so STFU


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nismo200sxse said:


> do you see 98 style headhlight? no, so STFU


First off, keep being a dick, ill just edit your damn thread



secondly, have you heard of tinting your headlights.. I guess not cuz that implies having intellegences. 


Now get off my nuts and dont get mad at someone trying to help.


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

tu dis que chu pas intelligent. hahaha pauvre cave. tu va surement chialer que jtun french frog pis d affaire dememe. hahaha allume l'gro sya pas juste les USA sur la map


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nismo200sxse said:


> tu dis que chu pas intelligent. hahaha pauvre cave. tu va surement chialer que jtun french frog pis d affaire dememe. hahaha allume l'gro sya pas juste les USA sur la map


ve te faire foutre


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

hahah vives les traducteurs


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

BAN HIM NOW!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

No sense in answering his Q.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

j'enfonce mes doigts en haut votre âne de mamans


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> j'enfonce mes doigts en haut votre âne de mamans


Hahaha. J'aime à quelle distance nous avons vagué du sujet.

Anyways, back to the subject-at-hand, why not just spray-tint them? that's what I'm going to do... it's alot cheaper, not to mention easier, than new lanses.

*spray tint* 

スマートに今感じないか。


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can do them yourself.

open your headlights up by heating them in the oven for about 5 min at 400 degrees and then slowly take a screw driver and open them by gently pryin the cover off the base. after that you cover the area you dont want to be painted and then buy yourself a can of plastikote gloss black super enamel from pep boys or somewhere that sells it and then spray. Make about 3-5 coats or more and then heat up the oven again and seal it up.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> you can do them yourself.
> 
> open your headlights up by heating them in the oven for about 5 min at 400 degrees and then slowly take a screw driver and open them by gently pryin the cover off the base. after that you cover the area you dont want to be painted and then buy yourself a can of plastikote gloss black super enamel from pep boys or somewhere that sells it and then spray. Make about 3-5 coats or more and then heat up the oven again and seal it up.


haha yeah pretty much liu! I did mine at like 350ish for 7 min... checked, then put them in a bit longer.... well obviously with keeping regular headlights  you don't want to spray the whole thing, just the outter flat parts, not the bowl. :thumbup: 

A few pics...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^
that's hot. All you need is some black crystal corners to back it up.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

lol yah thanks 99... after the holidays... liuspeed is gonna get some business from me...

one question... should I get the all stealth v.1 or v.2.2 .... 1 is all black 2 is black with a little projector looking thing in there.... also keep in mind I'm not going to put a bulb in, it's gonna be all LED retrod... so I was thinking all black... v.1

Thanks for the input 99, and I hope the pics are what nismo was looking for 



one more pic


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

that cut off line will slice you in half!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so will mine


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Woot woot... go retros... go retros


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

They look neat! But dont you like having any light up high? I know I do when driving in urban areas. Because when you go through two lane roads you can see the turns comming easier by looking at the tree overhang. When you have the trees and stuff lit up you can see where the road is cut into the forest/mountain.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> They look neat! But dont you like having any light up high? I know I do when driving in urban areas. Because when you go through two lane roads you can see the turns comming easier by looking at the tree overhang. When you have the trees and stuff lit up you can see where the road is cut into the forest/mountain.



Their beam pattern can be seen alot further then ours.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

MR f... yeah they do shoot out pretty far... I can show you my "high" beam patter, gotta find a pic.

They are bi-xenon... there is a little shield ( which creates the sharp line ) to cut off the light, so as not to blind people, but that shield is connected to a solonoid, so when you hit your high beams, that little solonoid moves out of the way, getting light everywhere


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Camarok said:


> MR f... yeah they do shoot out pretty far... I can show you my "high" beam patter, gotta find a pic.
> 
> They are bi-xenon... there is a little shield ( which creates the sharp line ) to cut off the light, so as not to blind people, but that shield is connected to a solonoid, so when you hit your high beams, that little solonoid moves out of the way, getting light everywhere


yep just like mine but different for i used 2 diff projectors


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Camarok said:


> MR f... yeah they do shoot out pretty far... I can show you my "high" beam patter, gotta find a pic.
> 
> They are bi-xenon... there is a little shield ( which creates the sharp line ) to cut off the light, so as not to blind people, but that shield is connected to a solonoid, so when you hit your high beams, that little solonoid moves out of the way, getting light everywhere


Ah'... I dont like getting lights in my eyes eather. But gotta have those high beams high when you need them. Neat stuff.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn Kevin those looks really really nice... How did it cost you all in all for the parts? I have been wanting do this for a while now. With the same stock heads.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys

Sentrixx... since this was my very first retro... I went in a very round about way the first time, not knowing exactly what to do... but I have since learned the tircks of the trade.  Also being it was my first time, and testing and trying ideas... I spend upwords around $900. But keep in consideration that the HID components (ballasts bulbs and projectors) ran me less than $500. I'll PM you with a bit more info.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

More pictures of the 200sx:








































There are more pictures on are home page www.latenightcustom.com


----------

